# tags broken



## grodog (Nov 29, 2012)

It looks like the tags are broken again:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/tags/greyhawk.html no longer points to anything useful.  

Will tags be fixed along with the old vs. new URLs/directories at some point?


----------



## grodog (Nov 29, 2012)

Nevermind, it looks like it's just that the tags have a new URL too:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/tags.php?tag=greyhawk works fine.  (This is why redirects would be handy  ).


----------



## Umbran (Nov 29, 2012)

Redirects are handy, yes.  But you have to maintain them - at one place I worked, there was one redirect table the IT folks had to keep up that carried through four or more generations of redirects.  It was bad, but certain individuals wanted to *never* have to change a bookmark on their own machine, instead pushing that burden onto the IT group.  It was ugly.


----------



## grodog (Jan 3, 2013)

grodog said:


> Nevermind, it looks like it's just that the tags have a new URL too:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/tags.php?tag=greyhawk works fine.  (This is why redirects would be handy  ).




I just tagged a thread with "greyhawk" but it's not showing up via the old or the new tagline:  is it actually working, or does it take awhile for the tag to be indexed, etc.?


----------



## darjr (Jan 3, 2013)

Which thread?


----------



## grodog (Jan 3, 2013)

darjr said:


> Which thread?




http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...series-featuring-slavers-as-the-villain/page3
and
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?333338-Iuz-2-or-3-forms 
among others.


----------



## darjr (Jan 3, 2013)

[MENTION=1613]grodog[/MENTION]
I'm seeing them, [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] is there a delay in these?


----------



## grodog (Jan 5, 2013)

I see them in the threads, yes, but when I go to http://www.enworld.org/forum/tags.php?tag=greyhawk I'm still not seeing the threads associated with the "greyhawk" tag.  Instead I'm getting:




> vBulletin Message
> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## darjr (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry man I should have been clearer. I see the threads in question.




I've tried ie. firefox and chrome


----------



## freyar (Jan 6, 2013)

Just as another data point, I'm also getting the "Sorry - no matches" error.  Could it be a permissions issue?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, I see them too.  I think the problem here is that the tag cloud in vBulletin 4 uses the search engine.


----------



## grodog (May 15, 2013)

Are tags totally gone now, or am I just missing where to tag threads in the new UI?


----------

